# Modifying Atlas turnouts



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Does anybody have any sugestions for modifying Atlas turnouts to make them work better? The main problem I have is my beautiful steam locos have a tendancy to pick the points, so to speak, and try to head off in the wrong direction. Damn those tiny pilot wheels anyway!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Jump the frog", as we say ... 

I'll defer to others for mechanical suggestions / mods to the switch itself, but the Atlas turnouts are not quite on par with some other brands (Pico, etc.).

Perhaps fiddle with downward spring tension (assuming you have one) on the pilot truck of the steamer?

Check the wheel gauge on the steamer, especially pilot wheels?

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Which kind of Atlas turnout? Standard manual, standard electric, or custom line with ground thows or under table mounts?


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I use a pair of needle nose pliers to slightly bend the points so they fit tighter against the rails and this helps big time, at least for me.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

The reason I asked what type of turnouts , if you are using ground thows on custom turnouts they need to be tight and pull the points all the way over against the rail.

Here is a pic of what I do. I file down the points so they are not "square" at the ends. This allows the wheels to roll upwards and follow the rail rather than hit a square piece head on.
My camera is not real good with small parts but if you look close you can see the pointed or rounded edge.
I do this with a Dremel tool but you have to be careful not to damage the rails.
I have always wanted to bring this up to Atlas but they would have to retool and would probably raise the cost of turnouts in the process :laugh:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

ConductorJoe,

I have mostly Atlas standard remote turnouts, with a few Bachmann remote turnouts, and a peco "y" and double slip crossing. I've been seriously considering doing some hand laid turnouts, if I can put off buying new locos and other stuff for a little bit!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

You can do the method I showed with any turnout. The Peco turnouts should be similar to what I did with the Atlas.


----------

